# Entitlement to widows pension?



## aoc (25 Oct 2012)

My friends ex husband has died - they are legally separated not divorced. Separated about 30 years but only legally for about 12 yes. 
he has a partner but they are not married. 
he lived in England for the past 30 years and died there

is she entitled to the widow's pension?


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Oct 2012)

This link should answer your question.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._related_benefits/widows_non_contrib_pen.html


----------



## aoc (25 Oct 2012)

he would have worked in Ireland aswell prior to going to England? does this make a difference????


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Oct 2012)

As she is Separated and not divorced she may not be entitled to Widow's pension.


----------



## Guns N Roses (25 Oct 2012)

aoc said:


> Separated about 30 years but only legally for about 12 yes.


 
Can you clarified what you mean by this statement? Is there a different between being *separated* and *legally separated*?

I would have thought that legally separated meant divorced.


----------



## Black Sheep (25 Oct 2012)

Sometimes people say separated when they mean "living apart".
Separated means legally separated.
Divorce is another situation and very often follows separation if a person wishes to re-marry.

To the OP
Would your friend have sufficient PRSI contributions to apply in her own right using her own or a combination of own and EX's contributions


----------



## huskerdu (25 Oct 2012)

Guns N Roses said:


> Can you clarified what you mean by this statement? Is there a different between being *separated* and *legally separated*?
> 
> I would have thought that legally separated meant divorced.



Yes, in Ireland there is a difference between a legal separation and a divorce. 

This page will explain the differences. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...egal_options_following_marital_breakdown.html


----------



## aoc (30 Oct 2012)

Black Sheep - My friend still works, she is 64 shortly, how does using her and her ex's contributions work?

Guns n Roses - they separated -or splitup i suppose 30 yrs ago. split up i suppose sounds a bit maybe immature - dunno just my op.
They are only legally separated approx. 12 yrs. they never divorced.


----------



## gipimann (30 Oct 2012)

According to the SW website, you cannot combine PRSI contributions from 2 people in order to qualify for Widow's Contributory Pension.

_To qualify for a Widow's, Widower's or Surviving Civil Partner's (Contributory) Pension, either you or your late spouse or civil partner must have a certain number of PRSI contributions. All the PRSI requirements must be met on one person's record - you may not combine the contributions of both spouses or civil partners. All must have been made before the death of the spouse or civil partner._

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/WidowerPensionContributory/Pages/wpc.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Oct 2012)

Having re read the original post I think she should apply for her widows pension. The application form will ask about her own PPS number and her EX's and UK work details so they will award the pension (if she is entitled to one) based on whichever PRSI contributions gives the best result.
Of course gipiman is correct that she cannot combine contributions. But she can use either.
Apologies if I confused the situation


----------



## aoc (31 Oct 2012)

ok...... thanks ....

so... to the next question - how would she find out her ex's pps number - and i assume there would be a diff one in ireland -v- uk? does she need both?
not sure how she would get details of his uk work?


----------



## huskerdu (31 Oct 2012)

aoc said:


> ok...... thanks ....
> 
> so... to the next question - how would she find out her ex's pps number - and i assume there would be a diff one in ireland -v- uk? does she need both?
> not sure how she would get details of his uk work?




I would suggest that she contacts the revelant government department and explains that she would like to get the details of her late husbands national insurance number and any pension entitlement.

Here is a website that might help.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/ni/intro/number.htm#5


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Nov 2012)

In order to make a claim in both countries she would need to get an Irish PPS number and a UK National Insurance.

She may have some old papers from when they were living together,or may need to contact the Dept. of Social Protection for help with the PPS number and the UK one has been explained


----------



## aoc (9 Nov 2012)

perfect ........ she is also going to try the local citizen's advice office. 
as i said to her she loses nothing by looking into it...... thanks all


----------

